# Vw mk2 Scirocco Conversion



## Knightgreider (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey guys, new on here. Just trying to get my bearings. I live in Wilmington De. and have recently bought a house with a garage. 

Just a little about my self, I am a Digital Media teacher and know a lot about 3D printing and other technical knowledge and am trying to learn about doing a conversion. I have a little Mechanical knowledge and have had VW's all my life. My father is a mechanic and my brother is very mechanically handy and knows about some electronics. They will both help me with this conversion. I am starting to research the past few weeks and I would love suggestions. 

I am just trying to get a feeler for what motors to buy. I want to have some torque, looking for about the same or a higher equivalent in HP than the standard VW 1.8liter. I want my range to be about 150 miles to 200 miles.

My battery budget will probably come last and will be in about 3-4 years. Does anyone know of any experimental expensive batteries that will be relatively inexpensive in a few years?

Anyway, I hope I don't sound too much like a noob on here. I am looking for where to start and am probably be going to acquire a Scirocco shell in a few weeks. I have been reading the DYI FAQ thread but would also look for some more help.

Thanks, 
Will.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

A Siemens or UQM motor/inverter combo would get you in the ballpark for HP, an HPEVS system would also work if the car is light (less hp) 
Range will be your struggle, I just did a Porsche 914 with 30kwh of battery that should provide about 125 mile range, so 150 miles isn't a big stretch, but 200 might be unless you just want a car full of batteries. You'd be looking at around 45kwh give or take for around 200 miles. That's driving nicely, if you've got a lead foot and expect 200 miles multiply by 1.5 or more.

mk2 Scirocco's are pretty awesome though, good luck with the conversion.


----------



## Knightgreider (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks man, that sounds awesome. I will investigate as I continue to figure things out.


----------



## Knightgreider (Jul 29, 2015)

I am still doing research and was wondering if it would be more efficient to use a Siemens motor with an adapter to the O2O transmission and most of the traditional components vs. a Tesla conversion with rear wheels would get a longer range?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Knightgreider said:


> I am just trying to get a feeler for what motors to buy. I want to have some torque, looking for about the same or a higher equivalent in HP than the standard VW 1.8liter.


Take a look at the 'small' Tesla drivetrains (motor, inverter, transmission)... they weigh ~95kg and replace the ICE, clutch, transmission, and differential  They also have open source controllers that will allow you to support and customise the drivetrain indefinitely 

Here are a few Tesla based projects;

The Teslorean

Tesla Powered Nissan 350Z

Tesla Powered BMW E31 8 Series

1967 VW Split Screen Van - "ICE Breaker"



Knightgreider said:


> I want my range to be about 150 miles to 200 miles.


200 miles will be tough on a budget... one option would be to use ~10 Tesla modules and then add more overtime 

85 Kwh Tesla battery teardown - questions?

Tesla BMS

Tesla 10Kw Open Source Charger Controller


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

I love Sciroccos, send pics!
I'm with Kevin, I think prismatic cells are too bulky to get that kind of range without killing your power. An OEM tesla pack or maybe leaf cells are your best bet, particularly on a budget. 
Bolting on an AC motor like an AC51 would get you around nicely. Consider a used Leaf motor also. A smaller Tesla motor would save you some weight, add power and add some complexity and possibly expense to your build but much more power ful. Get into it!!
PS if you sell your project, i want first dibs!


----------



## Benjaminpalma (Oct 25, 2017)

itchyback said:


> I love Sciroccos, send pics!
> Consider a used Leaf motor also.


I thought Leaf motors - unless you have a PhD in electronics - had to be used in conjunction with all the other Leaf components so that the 'new' car still thinks it's a Leaf.

Is there a stock controller known to work with a Leaf motor?

Thanks.


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

Michal has a controller that works for leaf.

http://advantics.fr/umc-drive-3-0-universal-motor-controller/


----------



## Benjaminpalma (Oct 25, 2017)

itchyback said:


> Michal has a controller that works for leaf.
> 
> http://advantics.fr/umc-drive-3-0-universal-motor-controller/


Thanks very much.

It does look like just some circuit boards, rather than a controller. Does he produce guidance on these other than putting them in a box - perhaps just assuming that the Leaf battery will be used so that there are no further variables?!


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

I cant speak exactly for the Leaf. I am using the system for a tesla. 
I plug the module into the inverter and battery (400v) and it drives the motor. 

I'd be confident in saying that if you have the leaf motor, inverter and a battery of the same voltage, but not necessarily the original leaf battery, the system would work. 

It comes with wiring diagrams and instructions.


----------



## Benjaminpalma (Oct 25, 2017)

itchyback said:


> I cant speak exactly for the Leaf. I am using the system for a tesla.
> I plug the module into the inverter and battery (400v) and it drives the motor.
> 
> I'd be confident in saying that if you have the leaf motor, inverter and a battery of the same voltage, but not necessarily the original leaf battery, the system would work.
> ...


Thanks very much


----------

